
Why does the MacBookAir feel better than the MacBookPro? - olalonde
http://uxhero.com/blog/why-does-the-macbookair-feel-better-than-the-macbookpro/
======
Wickk
>Expectations about computers have changed. What matters now is heft,
portability, battery life, how it fits your bag, and how cool it looks at the
coffee shop. Not how fast it is, but how fast it feels. It’s not about specs,
it’s about the experience.

For most of the consumer market, this has been true for a very long time.
Those who don't know much about computers will buy what is visually appealing
over how it functions and those who do care more about how well the things
going to hold up.

